# Why doesn't this forum like trans people?



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 19, 2019)

I've met a few IRL and they were alright, but this forum seems to have a total hateboner for them. Why's that? No I'm not trying to bait I'm seriously asking.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 19, 2019)

Trans people are not the same as troons.


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Jul 19, 2019)

Why should I like them? For that matter, why should I like any group of people?


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 19, 2019)

From what I understand the fags on this forum actually respect trannies for some reason
I fucking don't, if you think cutting your dick off makes you a woman, you're just mentally handicapped.

Edit: HOLD ON THERE I THINK I'VE TAKEN THE BAIT
well done ron /pol/, I should've looked at who posted this


----------



## ZB 584 (Jul 19, 2019)

I judge people by the content of their character and unfortunately most trannies are filled with garbage content.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 19, 2019)

This site seems to have a higher representation of trans people than the general population.  This forum doesn't give special treatment to trans people though. So if a trans person does something fucked up, they get mocked here, including aspects of their trans-ness.

I think at least, I dunno. As long as everyone's leaving the kids alone I don't care too much either way...


----------



## Bessie (Jul 19, 2019)

GuyKazama said:


> I judge people by the content of their character and unfortunately most trannies are filled with garbage content.


Sargon confirmed for troon?


----------



## Coolio55 (Jul 19, 2019)

Because they are completely insufferable and insert themselves into everything


----------



## ZB 584 (Jul 19, 2019)

Bessie said:


> Sargon confirmed for troon?


In due time


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 19, 2019)

We love trannies here. We're building a special fun camp for them in the desert called La Zorra. 

Edit: Sorry, I mean Greta Gustava is building it. It's not like it's us or anything. Definitely not.


----------



## SilkGnut (Jul 19, 2019)

First hand experience. 

I do not hate trannies, I think of them like Gollum. Twisted reflections of the person who once was only corrupted to their core. 

Just because I pity them does not mean I want to ever have them near me. Even if they are not outwardly malicious their selfishness makes them dangerous to be around.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 19, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> Just because I pity them does not mean I want to ever have them near me.


hold on, are you saying you pity gollum? what the fuck have we watched the same movies?
>inb4 read the books


----------



## Unog (Jul 19, 2019)

I originally thought the title said "trains people", and was going to point out that a lot of the members are autistic.

We have at least one tranny mod. Like @Recon said there's a difference between trans and troon, kind of like how you can be gay without being a flamboyant annoying lispy faggot, or black without being a loud obnoxious nigger.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 19, 2019)

Everyone can be criticized here. Trans people don’t get special treatment just because they’re trans. This forum isn’t a hugbox like Reddit and Twitter.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 19, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> hold on, are you saying you pity gollum? what the fuck have we watched the same movies?
> >inb4 read the books





BOOOO. Forget about trans people, let's get this retarded cat fellow!


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 19, 2019)

>reads title
>bait


----------



## WutangLee (Jul 19, 2019)

I think most people fall under "I don't like anybody" and "I don't really hate anybody". Trans people aren't actually that bad IRL, but the LGBTQRSWTUVWXYandZ community is by far one of the most cancerous in human history. And their shenanigans ooze into everything.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Jul 19, 2019)

The perceived anti-transgender sentiment within this site can be attributed by the fact that some of the most notorious, most covered lolcows just happen to transgender.  That and some people like to pretend they are transphobic.


----------



## Clop (Jul 19, 2019)

Even as bait this don't work. This whole site loves the laughs that trannies give them.



RetardedCat said:


> hold on, are you saying you pity gollum? what the fuck have we watched the same movies?
> >inb4 read the books


Yeah, having a bunch of scrolling footage of New Zealand might've been put to better use with actual character motivation, but I suppose it's the better alternative to Jackson's usual style of film.






Now _that_ would've been a lot different from the books.


----------



## SilkGnut (Jul 19, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> hold on, are you saying you pity gollum? what the fuck have we watched the same movies?
> >inb4 read the books


I ain't reading any books that have that many fucking songs in them.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Jul 19, 2019)

Trans people strike me as the political version of furries. The ideal trans person would be undetectable, unassuming citizens with a fetish, but alas...


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 19, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> I ain't reading any books that have that many fucking songs in them.


Good, don't read the fucking books, but still, Gollum's a cunt and weak as fuck for letting himself be corrupted by the fucking ring. Just like trannies.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 19, 2019)

Is it really that this site has a "hateboner" or is it just that sites like this one are the only places where you can criticize them and not get banned?
Also, they want to willingly multilate their genitals, they deserve to be mocked. Especially since it's being portrayed as completely normal by so many people in the West.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 19, 2019)

I once entered KF chat and saw people talking about watching tranny camwhore feeds "ironically". Except it stops being ironic when you watch it for weeks.

That was my last time going to the chat.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 19, 2019)

Unog said:


> We have at least one tranny mod. Like @Recon said there's a difference between trans and troon, kind of like how you can be gay without being a flamboyant annoying lispy faggot, or black without being a loud obnoxious nigger.


Well that certainly explains why they act like faggs most of the time


----------



## Unog (Jul 19, 2019)

Idiotron said:


> Is it really that this site has a "hateboner" or is it just that sites like this one are the only places where you can criticize them and not get banned?



The latter.


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 19, 2019)

raspberry mocha said:


> Trans people strike me as the political version of furries. The ideal trans person would be undetectable, unassuming citizens with a fetish, but alas...


Ideal gay won't be detectable either but lolcow ratio to normie is too high in tranny population because to be a tranny youd have to be mentally ill.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 19, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> I fucking don't, if you think cutting your dick off makes you a woman, you're just mentally handicapped.


Not in terms of biological sex, but yeah you can definitely identify or be a part of the female gender as a biological male.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jul 19, 2019)

they fucked your mom, and damn that's degenerative


----------



## 2hufag (Jul 19, 2019)

I disagree; from what I've seen this forum loves trans people.  Look at how much they're talked about!


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 19, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> I ain't reading any books that have that many fucking songs in them.


The elvish poetry didn't win you back?

Yeah I get it. 

Honestly I tell anyone reading those books to just skip the songs and anything not in English 

O! Elbereth Glithoniel... Yeah that's not important to the story .


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 19, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> >No I'm not trying to bait
> >t. ron /pol/
> 
> View attachment 849418


Ninja'd

BTW, stop calling his bluff.
I'd like to see the summerfags answer seriously.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jul 19, 2019)

Don't you own Common Filth's stickers?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 19, 2019)

Every time ron posts a bait thread his mom gets gangbanged by libtards.

So at least some good is comimg out of this.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jul 19, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> I do not hate trannies, I think of them like Gollum. Twisted reflections of the person who once was only corrupted to their core.


"I don't hate trans people, I just think they're lesser forms of life!"


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah, you've changed dude. This really is shit bait, I didn't want to believe it, but here we are.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2019)

It really depends.
I don't think this site hates trans people, after all some community members and even staff are trans themselves.
No, this site makes fun of the exploitative rat kings and troon retards and other idiots - the same who has soon as they are criticized or attacked REEEEE at "transphobia".
Actual sensate and non crazy or generally lolcowish trans people are usually left alone.


----------



## Calooby (Jul 19, 2019)

You're pretty exceptional if you expect people to identify you as the opposite sex, I don't like things that aren't normal a-and it makes me uncomfortable and hurts my feelings and is against my religion and makes me question my sexuality!


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 19, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> It really depends.
> I don't think this site hates trans people, after all some community members and even staff are trans themselves.
> No, this site makes fun of the exploitative rat kings and troon exceptional individuals and other idiots - the same who has soon as they are criticized or attacked REEEEE at "transphobia".
> Actual sensate and non crazy or generally lolcowish trans people are usually left alone.


Pretty much, I don't hate Trans people I hate the Troons and Tumbler gender specials that cause exceptional shit like this to happen.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Pretty much, I don't hate Trans people I hate the Troons and Tumbler gender specials that cause exceptional shit like this to happen.


That's what I meant.
I actually know a MtF trans person IRL and she's nothing like those troons.
She actually passes as a woman (you'd really couldn't tell she was a guy if someone didn't point out to you), doesn't creep on her girl friends and has a good and stable boyfriend. No tumblr shit, reeeing or misgendering crap.
She sets the example of what legitimate trans people should aspire to tbh.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jul 19, 2019)

They're basically the new furries: people don't like them because they feel the need to insert themselves into everything. They also encourage impressionable people (including literal children) to engage in potentially irreversible damage to their body. In my view it's essentially a fad lifestyle in the same way that being a punk or a goth used to be. I don't believe that they are "born in the wrong body" - at most they might have convinced themselves they are, but many of them are clearly doing it because they know it will give them a certain level of sympathy and leverage within progressive social circles. A lot of the trans lolcows we talk about have a tendency to use their identity as a trans person as a shield against criticism for things which no ordinary person would be allowed to get away with.


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 19, 2019)

Because they're gay


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 19, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> That's what I meant.
> I actually know a MtF trans person IRL and she's nothing like those troons.
> She actually passes as a woman (you'd really couldn't tell she was a guy if someone didn't point out to you), doesn't creep on her girl friends and has a good and stable boyfriend. No tumblr shit, reeeing or misgendering crap.
> She sets the example of what legitimate trans people should aspire to tbh.


That why I've never understood the internet Troons.

I thought the entire goal of Trans people was to be seen as the opposite sex.

So why do they get so triggered over "gendered" terms?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 19, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> That why I've never understood the internet Troons.
> 
> I thought the entire goal of Trans people was to be seen as the opposite sex.
> 
> So why do they get so triggered over "gendered" terms?


Because they are fat fucking failures.
Being a good and productive person has nothing to do with being straight, gay or trans or whatever.


----------



## Koresh (Jul 19, 2019)

Trannies started coming into the mainstream only after Mount Carmel blew up. 

All I'm saying is that the presence of troons is inversely proportional to the presence of righteous God-fearing Davidians.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 19, 2019)

MY personal guess is because a lot of the trans people that are encountered here are the weirdos we talk about, and when you're mostly exposed to a bunch of freaks, you assume that EVERYONE is like that.  And I'm guessing for some of the people here, that's their first encounter with trans people.
My first and main encounters though with trans people were generally normal, average everyday people who just happened to be trans, so my impression seems to be that most are just like everyone else, it's just the ones who get attentoin are duh, the freaks.

Let's face it, who do you want to talk about?  Trans dude goes to the grocery store, buys milk, comes home and watches TV?  Or Trans dude goes to the grocery store, freaks out because the tampons are labeled "women's hygiene" rather than "people's hygiene", screams at some innocent teenage clerk, etc?  

Or the activist who wants trans people NOT to be fired from their jobs because they happened to be trans, vs. people like Riley, who claim that excluding trans people from your dating pool is bigotted?  

Quite frankly, I don't know what you expect people to do if they're trans.  It's not really fair, I think, to expect people to suffer in silence, and dysphoria really does exist, from the people I've talked to.  And honestly, none of these people are hurting me, so why should I give a shit?  The thing is, I suspect a LOT of these lolcows would be lolcows even if they weren't trans -- if you want proof, look no further than the original, Christian Weston Chandler.  Do we honestly think that Riley would be any less of an obnoxious scold if she were cis?  

Same as anyone.  It's always the obnoxious assholes you hear about, so you suspect EVERYONE'S like that.  Because that's what's entertaining.  So Is suspect the freaks tend to ruin it for everyone, just like they do in any catagory of people.  That's how it's always been, since the beginning of time.   

That's just my observation.  YMMV


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Jul 19, 2019)

Trannies are fine. I've had several transgender friends through the years who were pretty cool. However, their entire lives didn't revolve around them being trans. They actually have personalities and I'm grateful no transgender I know has been caught up in internet troonery nonsense.  

On the other hand, troons are an abomination and need to be reminded as such. The most disgusting of the lot need to be exposed for what they are (an obvious example: Yaniv).


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 19, 2019)

Their porn has really gone downhill.


----------



## beautiful person (Jul 19, 2019)

Some people base their approach to real life on what they see here.


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 19, 2019)

Because most of them are batshit crazy attention whores who have done a great deal of damage corrupting the lgb community into the haven of degenerates it is today. I can count on one hand the number of trans people I know who actually just want to live their life and not be some REEEEE'ing socjus activist because being trans is the new rebellious and edgy flavor of the month.


----------



## Chichan (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm not a big fan because the idea of mentally ill people cutting off their genitals is asinine. Personally the invasive surgery is a band aid and people need to come up with something that's actually a cure. All they make me think about is those people who self amputate because they think they are supposed to be missing some parts only more sexually deviant.


----------



## sophnar0747 (Jul 19, 2019)

As a tranny myself, I think the dislike stems from the absurdity that is most other trans people. I've written about this before, but they scream at people and call them "transphobic" if they say 'transgenderED' because the ED at the end of the word has been deemed bad... for some reason. Likewise I've seen folks get labeled as bigots because they said transwoman, and not trans woman, because it's been deemed a space between words is necessary.

The modern trans community has set a linguistic minefield in the hopes their bombs get triggered, so they themselves may become triggered. Then on top of that you have the nonsense with trans athletes demolishing records, the craziness that is trans children (I think kids who may be trans should no doubt have a support network, but I'm opposed to early transitions), then there's child drag queens, on top of even more lunacy. And don't even get me started on including non-binary bullshit and 70 million other genders under the trans umbrella.

Everything they do is pushing people away from wanting to support or understand them.

Again, I'm trans, and the biggest enemy to my widespread acceptance is other trans people. Most galling is that they've stopped trying to educate people. I'm a biological male, but if I say so I can become banned on twitter, but it's the truth. I have a male body. It's factually wrong to say otherwise. Yet the trans community think that belittles my trans identity, but it doesn't.

I can go on all day about how the brain becomes gendered in the womb during a process called DNA Methlyation (and yes, a lot of people don't know this, but brains are gendered), and that trans' brains more closely resemble that of the gender they identify as, therefore transition is the best 'cure'. For some odd reason our brains took in too many of a certain hormone/chemical and developed opposite of what chromosomes dictate. Yet few in the trans community will address this because to do so would be to invalidate non-binary nonsense which has no real logical standing, it's a counter-culture, not a valid gender (or, lackthereof). And this is because trans-trending and oh so much more has been allowed under their umbrella, along with all the other nonsense mentioned above, and so we all look like crazy idiots. It's all actually quite frustrating and exhausting.

But that's why many hate people like me.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jul 19, 2019)

idk ive never met a normal tranny irl or online so i may be an outlier here. 



Spoiler: Powerlevel



The only trans people ive met irl were the fat girls in high school with daddy issues and the only trans people ive met online were the dudes that obviously had a fetish for it.


 But really the reason i think they are so prevalent here is because a lot of weirdos are trans (although an argument for the opposite could be made).


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 19, 2019)

Nobody likes trannies. Not even themselves.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm mad because tranny porn makes them look like hot chicks with penises, but actual trannies are balding ham-faced ogres in dresses


----------



## female_ftm_transsexual (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm just a lurker, but most of the threads are filled with people #notalltrannies every time some weirdo scat fetish dog rapist decides to hide his degeneracy behind teehee I'm just a pretty lady shhhh, ignore the pedo porn and just be allies  
If anything, this site is almost _too _tolerant. It takes a special kind of person to look at this level of grotesqueness and still be able to say aight, these numerous people are shitheads, but not all of this group are.


----------



## Positron (Jul 21, 2019)

Just because we don't grovel to every demand made by trannies, don't chant about human rights and tolerance, and don't feel compelled to keep the lids on the filth in the troon communities, it doesn't mean we have a "hate boner" against trannies.

If you have this impression, chances are you're from places that are inordinately, irrationally tolerant.



SilkGnut said:


> First hand experience.
> 
> I do not hate trannies, I think of them like Gollum. Twisted reflections of the person who once was only corrupted to their core.


Gollum kills his friend, and would have killed Frodo if not for a pang of conscience.  Troons don't even have that pang of conscience.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 21, 2019)

This thread sounds like a thing Trannies would make... Makes you think...


----------



## Uterus Burns (Jul 22, 2019)

Trans people do not understand that putting on a dress and makeup does not make you a woman. Yet they constantly take over women’s spaces. At least crossdressers know they are their biological sex and stay to themselves.


----------



## Hoopla (Jul 23, 2019)

E-Trannies are mostly loud and nasty. I've met some transgender people irl and they are pretty ok and well-functioning. However, they are neither obsessed with political correctness nor do they build up their whole identity on being trans.  I think it is obvious that the internet is full of trash and sane people keep away from Twitter, Tumblr and the whole toxic transgender scene.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't hate trannies. They are just the victims of a mental illness.

What I do hate is the fact that the current society actively supports, reinforces and enables their delusions, instead of actually trying to help them.
Even going as far as to promote irreversible, highly damaging body mutiliation which regularly results in a life of suffering and/or suicide.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 23, 2019)

I s'pose I dislike them because I just hate half-assed anything

Trannies are just a low key suicide designed to destroy the person they used to be in a way that leaves them in a feckless purgatory where they can whine on the internet for ass pats and the occasional patreon buck. 

If you want to destroy who you used to be, don't cut your dick off. If you suck at weightlifting and want to own a trophy for it, don't cut your dick off. If you hate your family and want to get away, don't cut your dick off. Just work on you to be the best version of you that you can be. Lean, fit, smart, and capable. Not fat, with kooky hair, bad tattoos and in an ill fitting dress. Or just kill yourself. That way the people who knew you don't have to be embarrassed when someone brings up prior association or, even worse, has false hopes that one day you'll fix your fucking problem. For if I learned anything by bullying Jake Harrison in the 7th grade and his subsequent slow burn suicide by weed, cocaine and speed a few years later, it's better to die by your own hand than be throw in to the wrong gender's bathroom


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 23, 2019)

Transsexual women enjoy so many cocks for their anus!


----------



## YW 525 (Jul 23, 2019)

@Ron /pol/ it's everyone, I try not to limit my hate to just one group. That's kind of bigoted.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't dislike trans people. I just treat them with my personal motto: if you don't act like a retard or an asshole, I'll treat you with respect. It's just that a lot of trans people online don't fit this narrative.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 23, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Not in terms of biological sex, but yeah you can definitely identify or be a part of the female gender as a biological male.



And that would be one of the sticking points - troons and their white knights treat biological sex and gender as entirely interchangeable, when one describes the size of gametes an individual produces, as well as their chromosomal characteristics, and the other describes psychological identity. 

They're not the same thing.



Vrakks said:


> Because they're _human_



FTFY, because frankly, humans, as a class, as largely complete shite.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 23, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> FTFY, because frankly, humans, as a class, as largely complete shite.



The human race is fairly shitty, yeah. I just keep a libertarian approach to people, I trust you to act decent, and if you don't, well that's on you.


----------



## Rick Pratt (Jul 23, 2019)

probably because some lolcows on here are trans 
Kiwi Farms critiques everyone's actions whether they are trans or not 
some only dislike the "troons" and lolcows who happen to be trans
others do generally hate trans people 

in my opinion as long as the other person is nice or constructive with their opinions then I will respect them 
generally we are all just people,regardless of how we identify


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 24, 2019)

"Actually, like them. No, wait! I love them! Here what I do. I get a tranny from the bar and bring them home. I would then bring out a bottle of baby oil and have both of us strip naked. We would splat it all over our bodies and rub it on each other. We would do all kinds of sexual kinks and fantasy (no kink-shaming bigot!) to have fun. After that, we would Tyrone to have more fun..." _Quote from an r9k Date_


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 24, 2019)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> @Ron /pol/ it's everyone, I try not to limit my hate to just one group. That's kind of bigoted.


Same. 

This is why when the Day of Retribution comes nobody will be spared or left out. 

No matter your race, creed, gender, or who you fuck, you’re on the kill list. Because equality.


----------



## What is this fuckery (Jul 24, 2019)

I don’t hate trans people, but I sure do hate trans activists who want to force everyone to lie and censor ourselves to spare their feelings. Humans can’t change sex, and gender identity is a meaningless concept, so frankly I don’t even really believe there is such a thing as “trans” outside of a mental disorder. We don’t get accused of hating anorexics when we tell them they aren’t fat, so why is it hate if I tell a man he’s not actually a woman? There is not one other type of body dysmorphia that is treated through cosmetic surgeries and requiring everyone else to play pretend, and I have yet to hear a convincing argument as to why gender dysphoria is special in that regard. 

Not to mention the new trend of turning children into lifelong medical experiments, developmentally stunted and sterilized. It’s not a coincidence that you have adult men dressing like slutty anime characters who have no intentions of having their dicks inverted supporting what’s happening to these children, either.


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 25, 2019)

Idk @Feline Darkmage seems alright.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Jul 25, 2019)

It's not so much that we don't like trans people in and of themselves per se. At least not all of us.
What pisses us off is that there are trans goons (troons) demanding the whole of society bend over backwards to cater to them in exactly the way they want without compromise despite being less than 1% of the total population.

Give trannies their own bathrooms? They'll screech because we're not treating them like real women/men despite the fact that they are not real women/men but artificial approximations of such.

Question whether someone is trans or just mentally ill? You're an intolerant bigot even if the tranny in question is a gross bearded man who has no plans to go on hormones or take any real steps to transition, or even shave their fucking beard. Nope, their say so is all that's required and gods help you if you don't bend the fucking knee.

Refuse to fuck one? You're a bigot for not wanting ladydick or boipussy. Fuck your preferences, fuck your sexuality, those don't matter. All that matters is what the tranny wants.

They demand utter compliance with their wishes and will throw petulant tantrums if they don't get it. And that's why people here can't stand them for the most part.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Mar 29, 2020)

Good Lord have you been hiding under a rock for the past five years?    People don't like trannies because they are aggressive nasty assholes who are constantly trying to dragoon the law into forcing you to assist them to publicly masturbate ("it's Mam!!")     That plus many of them are pedophiles.     Do you need more?

Inc


Coolio55 said:


> Because they are completely insufferable and insert themselves into everything



Well they want to insert themselves into everything--including lesbians' vaginas without their consent....


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Mar 29, 2020)

A necro double post.  Bravo!


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Mar 29, 2020)

I've known a couple. They wanted to pass, get on with their lives, etc. The ones featured here are virtual DSM manuals who seem to be in a competition to see which of them can display the most Cluster B traits in the most egregious manner. Even that would be ignorable (barring sexbeast outrages making the headlines) if they kept it among themselves.
But NOO...they need to broadcast their degeneracy, and worse than that, need to demand that the public accept it as the new normal, or be legislated into doing so. 
This is why we hate them and many Frenz  (not me, of course),advocate for their extermination.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Mar 29, 2020)

What bugs me most is their insistence that ordinary non-insane citizens should be required to help them publicly masturbate.  It is super gross and extremely rapey and you could never pass enough laws to make me do it.



RadicalCentrist said:


> A necro double post.  Bravo!


Any time, Sal!

Looks like the tranny pedos (but I repeat myself) are out in force today....


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 29, 2020)

They're batshit crazy attention whores who have done an insane amount of damage to the LGB community. Why should anyone like them?


----------



## fke666 (Mar 29, 2020)

I don't mind someone thinking they are a trans person
But I don't believe it really exists. (I don't think most people do)
I would never embarrass someone re: this, or harass them,
But it seems "they" are the ones who are the bullies on the issue, more and more. 

Surely, there are those who abuse these people - but I've stopped caring about trying to help them.
Fight your own fight... since you seem content to broadcast your views.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 29, 2020)

No problem with trannies as long as they're not narcissistic faggots that think the law is there for them to impose their will upon others.

Wear a dress, I don't care. But you better rock that shit and not be lazy and end up looking like a dude in a dress. I've seen it done right so there's no excuse.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Mar 29, 2020)

I think kf just hates troons

The troon mindset is as disgusting and degenerate as you can get. They're mega aggressive, super narcissistic, and are _extremely_ disgustingly sexual.  Obviously they aren't real transpeople, they're just disgusting perverted men (mostly, some women). You can tell because:

1) they don't typically take estrogen/testosterone
2) they don't bother to look like a woman/man (or bare minimum effort)
3) they spout shit about hating terfs while preying on underage girls
4) they're probably a furry, Nintendo fanboy, or some sort of starving artist that copies a Calart style
5) super beggy. they love begging for money, and will even post gross lewds to show off their hairy, mishapen bodies for three bucks.

Actual transpeople can be super cool, chill, and fun to hang out with.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 30, 2020)

Trans: someone with a legitimate case of gender disphoria in need of mental help and if possible the long grueling surgical process of transitioning into looking like the ideal gender they want to be


Troon: an attention seeking teenager or adult manchild who has no sense of self identity,  still lives with their parents, may be unemployed or work in shit jobs for companies that pander to the LGBT community. And thinks throwing on an emo wig, some purple striped socks a skirt and a leather jacket makes you woman. Or alternatively a creepy balding fatass who throws on a dress and wig to sneak into women's bathrooms to jerk off


----------



## LargeChoonger (Mar 30, 2020)

Trans is gross and gay. Troon is gross and gay but funny


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 30, 2020)

There's no such thing as "trans people." Trans "people" aren't actually "people" at all. So there's nothing to even dislike.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 30, 2020)

That's nonsense, at least 41 percent of users like them.


----------



## fnaarf (Mar 30, 2020)

I think the fact that so many lolcows are "trans", or cisgender people trying to use the label as an umbrella, offers an opportunity for people who actually hate trans people to seem like a much louder majority than they actually are. This board is basically the opposite of the paradox of intolerance, the idea that true tolerance must not tolerate intolerance-- here, it's anarchy. Which is not to say that it is necessarily a bad thing, I don't think the forums could operate as they are if a moral code was enforced beyond the absolute basics.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a few baseline rules for personal relationships.

I tell it like it is. I walk on eggshells for no one.
If you're chill with me I'll be chill with you.
Don't dish it if you can't take it.

Not all trannies expect me to break these rules for them, but a majority of them seem to, at least the ones with an internet presence. They equate telling them what they don't want to hear to essentially trying to kill them. Fuck that shit.

Besides that, there's our current culture's rampant transphilia, showering this tiny sliver of the population with media worship and job opportunities in the name of "representation," making it look desirable and glamorous to kids in the process, which I think is extremely harmful, both to kids growing up in this environment and to society in general as more qualified people are cast aside in favor of neurotic trannies (or "trannies" as the case may be) who get away with phenomenally shit work because there's little competition for them in the reserved "transgender" slots of employment. That last bit especially plagues the arts, a field I happen to have a passion for. I understand that isn't any one particular tranny's fault, but plenty of trannies are actively a part of the problem, encouraging and taking advantage of it.

Again, it's not every single trans person I have a problem with. I have no beef with Iron Liz, for instance. But it's a part of the larger culture. We're constantly told that trans people are oppressed by the system, but they're not. They're the darlings of the system. They get special treatment and attention. Their problems are inherent to being trans, not something systemically forced on them by the rich and powerful, and the solutions are always more special treatment that favors the few at the expense of the many.
/rant


----------



## Mike R (May 20, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> Trans: someone with a legitimate case of gender disphoria in need of mental help and if possible the long grueling surgical process of transitioning into looking like the ideal gender they want to be
> 
> 
> Troon: an attention seeking teenager or adult manchild who has no sense of self identity,  still lives with their parents, may be unemployed or work in shit jobs for companies that pander to the LGBT community. And thinks throwing on an emo wig, some purple striped socks a skirt and a leather jacket makes you woman. Or alternatively a creepy balding fatass who throws on a dress and wig to sneak into women's bathrooms to jerk off


This definition for Troon should be on Urban dictionary.


----------



## murdered meat bag (May 20, 2021)

trans isn't real. men cannot be women or be women born in the wrong body and vice versa.. it's a delusion they expect everyone to entertain. i know a ftm women. it's unnerving. I see mtf men and it's just laughable. don't get mad at me because you look like a clown.


----------



## Enig (May 20, 2021)

Genuine dysphoria is one whole set of land, but treating yourself like a walking sex doll with political opinions is an entire other continent


----------



## Blamo (May 20, 2021)

I used to be sympathetic to them but seeing how of all the current year cancers flow together not to mention how trannies are being pushed on everything I changed my view. Trannies are just mentally ill who are being exploited by a crazy society instead of helping them.

It is fake, it is gay.


----------



## MadStan (May 20, 2021)

I feel very sorry for trans people.  Genuinely.  Being born with the wrong body to go with the mind would be a true real-life nightmare. I'm not talking about cross dressers, I mean genuine trans.  I give the same empathy to those born with disabilities or horrifying bad looks.  I don't have any trans friends and the few trans I have met put me off greatly - perhaps I was unlucky in whom I ran into, so I can't speak for all of them.

   However anyone who insists I _must suffer_ their pain to appreciate them is someone I don't care for and I'll go out of my way to make sure they know it.   The trans people that do what they want and don't bother me with ridiculous demands for rights that they or anyone else are _not _entitled to are OK with me.  And there are trans out there that get their conversions and move on merrily through life and don't overstep the boundaries.

   Those that demand things which are obviously wrong to the greater society can burn in hell and I will provide the gas, and well, why not the matches while I am it?   I am sorry they were born that way, and yes there need to be protections for trans people against discrimination, but 95% of what is being asked by the head of the trans movements are things that benefit trans - and punish, put at risk or remove freedoms from the other 99.5% of society. 

   Trans already have rights.  And they can have _more _rights - but they have to be rights that don't infringe on mine, and if they do, then asking 99.5% of society to give up something for 0.5% is a demand that is by definition, not acceptable to society. 

It is a complex issue in reality - but it is being clouded by ridiculous demands that make establishing rights for trans so much harder.  If some of these outrageous demands do not cease then the issues surrounding them will become eventually the "3rd rail" of politics - and it is dangerously close to that stage now.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 20, 2021)

I don't like the idea of greasy sex freaks being given preferential treatment because they decided to have their plumbing inverted. Whoop-dee shit, you made yourself a eunuch, why should I care? Why should I be compelled to not only care about, but support your deranged lifestyle choices? Why should I tolerate my wife and women at large being deprived of restrooms to make way for the "all genders bathroom" so Grizzly Adams can take a shit in a tutu? Why should I tolerate transsexuals proselytizing to children about their very sexual, amoral lifestyle?

The answer I always end at is "I shouldn't".  If it were the occasional mental health case I would be more accomodating but it isn't. The reeking majority of troons are pornsick failed men that masturbated themselves into a gender reassignment surgury. I can take pity on the legitimately ill people that may need some kind of therapy but I loathe the trend-chasing attention whores that make a mental illness a fashion accessory.

I'm against the surgical "treatments" entirely because they lack efficacy and are an affront to creation. Each quack doctor has their own homebrew technique to get the """perfect""" amhole result and each one looks like a neglected blast injury. The fact that post-op has a 41-50% suicide rate speaks to the results offered by those butchers.

I'll take my hats.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (May 20, 2021)

Rand /pol/ said:


> I've met a few IRL and they were alright, but this forum seems to have a total hateboner for them. Why's that? No I'm not trying to bait I'm seriously asking.


Transvestites are exhibitionists who try to force other people - especially women and children - to participate in their fetish. They demand that their paraphilia be protected by law.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (May 20, 2021)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> I don't like the idea of greasy sex freaks being given preferential treatment because they decided to have their plumbing inverted. Whoop-dee shit, you made yourself a eunuch, why should I care? Why should I be compelled to not only care about, but support your deranged lifestyle choices? Why should I tolerate my wife and women at large being deprived of restrooms to make way for the "all genders bathroom" so Grizzly Adams can take a shit in a tutu? Why should I tolerate transsexuals proselytizing to children about their very sexual, amoral lifestyle?
> 
> The answer I always end at is "I shouldn't".  If it were the occasional mental health case I would be more accomodating but it isn't. The reeking majority of troons are pornsick failed men that masturbated themselves into a gender reassignment surgury. I can take pity on the legitimately ill people that may need some kind of therapy but I loathe the trend-chasing attention whores that make a mental illness a fashion accessory.
> 
> ...


Yeah and there's this:   let's take two types of men a woman might happen upon in the ladies' room:  (1) a normal, non-troon, non fetish-obsessed straight  dude who is embarrassed to find himself there and just wants to get out as fast as he can, or (2) an agp man in a dress who has structured his ENTIRE EXISTENCE AROUND A HIGHLY DUBIOUS SEXUAL FETISH AND HAS BEEN DREAMING ABOUT THIS DAY HIS WHOLE LIFE and by the way believes that a lesbian who won't suck ladydique is a TERF and by the way death to all TERFS.

Which of these two is more likely to prove DANGEROUSLY weird?  

And speaking of, I can't stand their bullshit "we have to use the ladies it's not safe for us in the mens'.   ASIDE from "tough shit, bro," there is this: every one of the very rare "bathroom related assaults vs. a tranny" I have ever read/heard about occurred to a tranny who got caught creeping on women/hiding cams in the LADIES' ROOM.   I have never heard a tranny getting assaulted trying to use the men's.   All bullshit.

Sorry for yelling at y'all.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 21, 2021)

I personally don't. 
But I came here to be edgy and by God's im gonna do it


----------

